# Boxers or briefs



## Luonnotar

Okay, I'm not a guy and never been one. But I have a 13 year old son with a dilemma. He says the guys at school are making fun of him for wearing briefs (this is in gym class, he doesn't normally flash his undies).
Do guys really do things like this? I didn't think guys cared about clothes and stuff. 
And so I took him out and discovered there are TONS of different types of undies for guys. Boxers, briefs, boxer briefs, bikini, you name it. 
What can I safely buy a 13 year old to spare him embarrassment.

And more importantly, how the heck do guys feel comfy in boxers????


----------



## Shoto1984

He's 13. Let him tell you what underwear he's comfortable in. If he's getting teased he's going to buy what the rest of the guys are wearing. 

As for me, boxers are fine for sleeping but do nothiing for me otherwise.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

You buy him whatever it is he wants to wear.
At 13, he is old enough to know what that is.
Doesn't he go shopping with you?
Guys do care about clothes. I never buy my 12 year old son any clothing without checking with him first.


----------



## WyshIknew

It might be the style or type of undies rather than what they are.

Plain white or black briefs are fine by me, especially if they sort of enhance.

Pictures and patterns are a big no no for me.

I wear all types, but tend to steer clear of loose boxers in the summer as it can get uncomfortable against your leg.

Favourites for me are tight boxers and briefs.

What does he want? Is it a fashion thing? Maybe he wants to wear CK, diesel, armani?


----------



## Mavash.

Guys she took him out and they are BOTH still confused. My guess is the kid is happy in briefs but doesn't want to be teased.

Stick to the question....what does she buy him? We're MOMS we don't know the difference in boy's/men's underwear. LOL

PS I'm taking notes because I have a 12 year old boy who still wears briefs. He hasn't complained yet but I have heard of this.


----------



## Luonnotar

I took him to the store the other day, and he kind of froze up in the underwear aisle. I'm not sure if it was a shopping for undies with mom thing or a not really knowing what to get thing.
Maybe I should just ask him to show me what everyone else seems to be wearing?


----------



## Mavash.

Can his dad take him? Or a favorite uncle maybe? My son will flat out tell me he prefers 'dad' for things like this than me.


----------



## WyshIknew

Well this article confirms what I prefer, the tight boxer.

Choosing Your Underwear - AskMen


----------



## arbitrator

Same here! With two college age boys, I quit investing in taking my time in buying their clothing essentials years ago. And that dates back to when they were both at least 12.

When I was in my teens(late 60's/early 70's) and in the high school/collegiate athletic locker rooms, the trend then seemed to be toward the "tidy whities." But judging by the advent of time as well as the observance of my boys personal taste in their apparel, I would greatly think that that trend has now greatly shifted toward boxers.

In any event, just let your son take charge in choosing what he wants to wear! He knows himself and his preferences far better than you think you do!


----------



## Luonnotar

Mavash. said:


> Can his dad take him? Or a favorite uncle maybe? My son will flat out tell me he prefers 'dad' for things like this than me.


STBXH doesn't do this type of thing. Tried to send the OW out with son to buy jeans. Did not go over well.


----------



## Waking up to life

Until my son entered middle school, he was content to wear briefs or whatever I bought him. Then all the sudden (probably because of PE), the "tightey whiteys" would no longer do! 

I took him to the store and let him pick what he wanted. He picked boxer-briefs in muted colors, like black, dark grey, etc. Absolutely won't wear white, bright colors, or anything with a print. Maybe the idea is that boxer-briefs are less like "panties" and cover more skin, and the muted colors draw less attention to them.


----------



## MrsOldNews

Luonnotar said:


> STBXH doesn't do this type of thing. Tried to send the OW out with son to buy jeans. Did not go over well.


Have him pick the kind out online and then go buy them alone.

I personally have never seen a man my age weir briefs. Usually boxer briefs. And when I went to highschool (graduated in 03) tighty whites were made fun of on a regular basis. Mean but true.


----------



## TBT

If he has a choice he'll probably pick what everyone else is wearing.Young guys...locker rooms=trash talking.The more things change,the more they stay the same.


----------



## arbitrator

Strange in how social mores seem to greatly dictate the undergarment market for young men.

But given the due course of time, however, those same young men will likely be moved even more by what their girlfriends/romantic interests think about what they might look better in!


----------



## east2west

You don't wear tighty whities after elementary school. Doesn't everybody know this? When I was that age in the early 90's we wore boxers. But then boxer briefs came along. I like them a lot better. So now it's probably boxers or boxer briefs.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Underwear are cheap!
Buy a variety. He can experiment and see what works best for him.
It's not like choosing a high school, college or spouse.


----------



## that_girl

Ew..briefs.

lol Boxers all the way. If i had a son, he's always been in boxers.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Let him look online for what he wants and then go buy them for him. My 12 year old son is in the same boat. He doesn't want to stand out or be different right now. He just wants to fit in with everyone else. Kids at this age don't want to be teased or harassed about anything...especially clothes. 

My son has worn briefs his whole life, but now is wearing boxers...they are "in" with his friends....so are long black socks...which I think look terrible with Reebok shoes...but that is what they are wearing...


----------



## Luonnotar

I Notice The Details said:


> so are long black socks...which I think look terrible with Reebok shoes...but that is what they are wearing...


That explains the crazy socks he wants. And half the time his pants are hung up on the top of his socks....


----------



## Waking up to life

I Notice The Details said:


> Let him look online for what he wants and then go buy them for him. My 12 year old son is in the same boat. He doesn't want to stand out or be different right now. He just wants to fit in with everyone else. Kids at this age don't want to be teased or harassed about anything...especially clothes.
> 
> My son has worn briefs his whole life, but now is wearing boxers...they are "in" with his friends....so are long black socks...which I think look terrible with Reebok shoes...but that is what they are wearing...


LOL my son is into the long black sock thing too! (Nike Elites) What's funny is that a few years ago, he wouldn't have been caught dead wearing those things. It's all about trying to fit in at this age.


----------



## Mavash.

I Notice The Details said:


> they are "in" with his friends....so are long black socks...which I think look terrible with Reebok shoes...but that is what they are wearing...


My middle daughter wears mismatched socks because that's "in" with their friends. Looks so incredibly stupid but hey it's her life not mine. LOL


----------



## Waking up to life

I do catch myself gazing a little longer at commercials or magazine ads with men in nice snug boxer briefs...then I wipe the drool away and continue folding my H's mound of 3XL white briefs in the laundry basket.


----------



## gbrad

I wore briefs until we had to change in high school for gym in the locker room. Switched to boxers then because that is what most guys wore and it hid what was underneath best. Never went back to briefs. Now I do have both boxers and boxer briefs, but prefer boxers. The boxer briefs are worn on rare occasions. And nothing white.


----------



## gbrad

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Underwear are cheap!
> Buy a variety. He can experiment and see what works best for him.
> It's not like choosing a high school, college or spouse.


They are not cheap.


----------



## ManUp

Luonnotar said:


> Okay, I'm not a guy and never been one. But I have a 13 year old son with a dilemma. He says the guys at school are making fun of him for wearing briefs (this is in gym class, he doesn't normally flash his undies).
> Do guys really do things like this? I didn't think guys cared about clothes and stuff.
> And so I took him out and discovered there are TONS of different types of undies for guys. Boxers, briefs, boxer briefs, bikini, you name it.
> What can I safely buy a 13 year old to spare him embarrassment.
> 
> And more importantly, how the heck do guys feel comfy in boxers????


He's being bullied for being different. If he was the only one in the locker room wearing boxers, he'd be teased for that too.

I wear boxers. Can't imagine wearing briefs.


----------



## T&T

Waking up to life said:


> I do catch myself gazing a little longer at commercials or magazine ads with men in nice snug boxer briefs...then I wipe the drool away and continue folding my H's mound of 3XL white briefs in the laundry basket.


LOL! That's funny!!

OP, Kids are going to want to wear what everyone else is wearing.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Waking up to life said:


> I do catch myself gazing a little longer at commercials or magazine ads with men in nice snug boxer briefs...then I wipe the drool away and continue folding my H's mound of 3XL white briefs in the laundry basket.


Why don't you surprise him and buy him some of those snug boxer briefs that you are thinking about? Have him model them for you. It is 2013....anything can happen! 

I would love it if my wife did this for me....


----------



## Waking up to life

I Notice The Details said:


> Why don't you surprise him and buy him some of those snug boxer briefs that you are thinking about? Have him model them for you. It is 2013....anything can happen!
> 
> I would love it if my wife did this for me....


He's very particular about the brand and how his underwear fit. Besides...they wouldn't have the same impact on me seeing them on my 52" waist husband. If he was back to his 36" waist like he had when we married 120 lbs ago, I would definitely be buying him all kinds of sexy underwear.


----------



## Stonewall

boxer briefs!


----------



## Luonnotar

Well, just to let you know, you're help solved the issue. I took him to the store with me today, told me the forum told me no one wears tidy whiteys any more and he laughed and said "nope. everyone wears boxers or boxer briefs." So we walked through the undies section, he grabbed two packages of boxer briefs and he can now go back to school with one less thing to stress out about.


----------



## humanbecoming

Tighty whiteys are for little kids. Once you hit puberty and start sweating, the last thing you want is that leg band digging into your crotch. 

For kids, especially that age, if it's reasonable, letting them choose is best. For guys, it's whatever looks best. If you've got it, sport the boxer briefs. If you need to hide it a bit, go with boxers.


----------



## Caribbean Man

humanbecoming said:


> Tighty whiteys are for little kids. Once you hit puberty and start sweating, the last thing you want is that leg band digging into your crotch.


Man i hated that when I was a teen!

Definitely Boxers.
Colourful ones.


----------



## Waking up to life

humanbecoming said:


> Tighty whiteys are for little kids.


Apparently my H didn't get that memo. (see previous posts)



humanbecoming said:


> If you've got it, sport the boxer briefs.


Amen to that. :corkysm60:


----------



## StargateFan

I Notice The Details said:


> Let him look online for what he wants and then go buy them for him. My 12 year old son is in the same boat. He doesn't want to stand out or be different right now. He just wants to fit in with everyone else. Kids at this age don't want to be teased or harassed about anything...especially clothes.
> 
> My son has worn briefs his whole life, but now is wearing boxers...they are "in" with his friends....*so are long black socks..*.which I think look terrible with Reebok shoes...but that is what they are wearing...


OMG. !!! So the 80 year old grandpa look is in right now. Interesting.:rofl:


----------



## humanbecoming

Waking up to life said:


> Apparently my H didn't get that memo. (see previous posts)
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that. :corkysm60:


I saw that.... I am too damn vain to ever get that large. I wear mens size small, 5'10", and crawling down from 180 lbs. If I had any addiction, it would be food, so this isn't something easy for me, which leads me to be less than generous a when someone says it's hard to lose weight.


----------



## StargateFan

Luonnotar said:


> Okay, I'm not a guy and never been one. But I have a 13 year old son with a dilemma. He says the guys at school are making fun of him for wearing briefs (this is in gym class, he doesn't normally flash his undies).
> Do guys really do things like this? I didn't think guys cared about clothes and stuff.
> And so I took him out and discovered there are TONS of different of undies for guys. Boxers, briefs, boxer briefs, bikini, you name it.
> What can I safely buy a 13 year old to spare him embarrassment.
> 
> *And more importantly, how the heck do guys feel comfy in boxers????*


More importantly how the heck do guys feel comfy having their junk all bound up and squished ? :scratchhead: 

I also wonder how women feel comfy in thongs, but I see lots a whale tail out there. 

Most of the time boxers for me. Freedom to hang however they want to. Ever noticed how the scrotum can hang low or shrivel up tight against the body ? This is how the body regulates the heat to the testicles for optimum sperm production. The first thing a fertility Dr. will tell you is to ditch the briefs and wear boxers. 

I am sure you are really concerned about his sperm count right now.:rofl: He will be soon.

When my oldest turned 9 he came crying to me and said he did not want character underwear anymore. We obliged the next day with a mix of solid briefs and boxer briefs. He is so skinny he prefers the boxer briefs. 

Boxer briefs are better for sports for the same reason girls wear "holdsemfromflopins". Probably you should also get him a jock strap to have on hand. 

May I also suggest going to Walmart and getting a few packages of the white terry auto detailing rags and keeping a stack by his bed. If you saw the movie Bridesmaids you know what I mean. 

Another trend you may want to look into is "performance" underwear. They can make things much more comfortable in the summer when being active. I always wear them when hiking.


----------



## Luonnotar

StargateFan said:


> Probably you should also get him a jock strap to have on hand.
> 
> May I also suggest going to Walmart and getting a few packages of the white terry auto detailing rags and keeping a stack by his bed. If you saw the movie Bridesmaids you know what I mean.


OMG. Things are going to get more awkward, aren't they.


----------



## StargateFan

Much more complicated. Things to think about:

Do you buy him a good quality lube or do you let him raid the food pantry in search of Crisco, olive oil, mayonnaise?

Do you buy him a Fleshlight or to you let him develop "Death Grip" and have future ED and stamina issues?

Do you get a subscription to a wholesome magazine like Playboy or let him loose on the Internet?

Do you make him wash the rally towels or do it yourself ?

My oldest just turned 10. In all seriousness these are issues I know I will have to grapple with eventually. At least I already have a large supply of white towels to share. I will not share my Fleshlight. :birthday:

Of course you could just tell him he will go blind, get warts, go insane, burn in hell, be a disappointment to his parents, is gross, dirty and a pervert so he develops a "healthy" sexual attitude.


----------



## jaquen

Young boys/teens almost exclusively wear boxers and boxer briefs now. "Tighty whiteys" got villainized a long time ago for younger males.

Briefs are back in style again, but they're "sexy" briefs like Calvin Klein, 2(xist), and Tommy Hilfiger.

Lots of classic cut, white briefs still sell, but I'd venture to guess that is more common among little boys, and older men. 

If any mom thinks boys and men don't give a damn about what they wear, or what other men think about what they wear, they're _sorely_ mistaken. 

Let your older sons wear whatever underwear they like.


----------



## arbitrator

StargateFan said:


> Of course you could just *tell him **he will go blind.*


So that's exactly what my parents told me! And so what happened? 

I became a veteran football referee of some 34 years!


----------



## gbrad

StargateFan said:


> Much more complicated. Things to think about:
> 
> Do you buy him a good quality lube or do you let him raid the food pantry in search of Crisco, olive oil, mayonnaise?
> *Seriously, who used those things*
> 
> Do you buy him a Fleshlight or to you let him develop "Death Grip" and have future ED and stamina issues?
> 
> *what is a fleshlight?*
> Do you get a subscription to a wholesome magazine like Playboy or let him loose on the Internet?
> *young boys need to learn to be resourceful*
> 
> Do you make him wash the rally towels or do it yourself ?
> *You act like he isn't doing anything and hope you never catch him either*
> 
> My oldest just turned 10. In all seriousness these are issues I know I will have to grapple with eventually. At least I already have a large supply of white towels to share. I will not share my Fleshlight. :birthday:
> 
> Of course you could just tell him he will go blind, get warts, go insane, burn in hell, be a disappointment to his parents, is gross, dirty and a pervert so he develops a "healthy" sexual attitude.


----------



## StargateFan

I think you missed the toung and cheek tone of my post.

Anyone I know needs to use some sort of lube to masturbate. The most common being baby oil which is a petroleum product and many believe unhealthy for the body in large doses. It is not uncommon for teens to masturbate A LOT. This frequently happens in the shower. Ask any parent of a teen if they have seen a large spike in their water bill. This is a practice I would prefer to avoid.

Who has used those things ? Obviously not you, but in a pinch I have and so have many others I have spoken with. Among other substances that are not healthy to be constantly rubbing into your skin. 

What is a Fleshlight ? It is a male masturbation sleeve that comes in many styles and textures ranging from smooth to very intense. It was originally developed as a medical device for collecting sperm samples, but has evolved into sex toy for the masses. There are others but the Fleshlight is considered by many to be the best overall product at a reasonable price. The primary benefit being it provides stimulation without excessive constriction, thus allowing for a more natural experience. Very few vaginas can squeeze a penis as tight as a hand. Squeezing to hard leads to a desensitizing effect that can make it difficult to achieve a satisfying experience with a vagina. The Fleshlight requires the use a water based lube. Oil and silicone based lubes will break it down.

Young boys do need to learn to be resourceful. They are also visual creatures. One needs to consider the pros and cons of various visual stimuli. Traditional men's magazines are one option that still requires some use of one a imagination. Video and other resources on the net require less use of the imagination. Unless you stand over his shoulder and help him choose his Internet porn there is much unhealthy and extreme porn available on the net. 

I respect your opinion that you act like masturbation does not exist. That is your choice to make. I choose to raise my children with respect for their own health and provide good scientific information about sexuality and resources to maintain their health.

Furthermore I choose not to mutilate my son's genitals at birth against their will, they therefor have 75% more nerve endings and a fully functional mucus membrane glands. Depending on how they choose to masturbate doing so without a good sterile lubricant could be painful and unhealthy. 

I have not made final decisions on how I will deal with my children's sexual health and education, nut I have a broad outline and set of principles. I have much more research to do and also come to an agreement with my wife.


----------



## StargateFan

arbitrator said:


> So that's exactly what my parents told me! And so what happened?
> 
> I became a veteran football referee of some 34 years!


If you were one of of the replacement refs earlier this season your parents may have been right. :rofl:


----------



## Halien

Luonnotar said:


> Well, just to let you know, you're help solved the issue. I took him to the store with me today, told me the forum told me no one wears tidy whiteys any more and he laughed and said "nope. everyone wears boxers or boxer briefs." So we walked through the undies section, he grabbed two packages of boxer briefs and he can now go back to school with one less thing to stress out about.


Never realized it was such a big deal for kids today until my son went through it. I took him shopping for man-things and solved the problem. Personally, I told him that he'd be disappointed long term with anything he bought at one of the value chain stores, because many relax and lose color over time, so we went to one of the clothing stores. Used my wife's card to get discounts that put them at the same cost. Without knowing it, he picked out the same boxer briefs I wear, but with bolder colors that I wouldn't have the guts to wear... at least after the time that I wore the electric blue ones during x-rays and made quite a scene.


----------



## jaquen

StargateFan said:


> The primary benefit being it provides stimulation without excessive constriction, thus allowing for a more natural experience. Very few vaginas can squeeze a penis as tight as a hand. Squeezing to hard leads to a desensitizing effect that can make it difficult to achieve a satisfying experience with a vagina. The Fleshlight requires the use a water based lube. Oil and silicone based lubes will break it down.


Good info that I am personally aware of, but don't you think you're taking this a bit too seriously? Yes tighter grips can potentially cause slight desensitization, but billions of men across the eons got along just fine between the transition from tight gripped masturbation to vaginal (and beyond) sex. 

It also ignores the potential downsides of Fleshlights. They are designed to mimic a tight, wet, ultra amazing feeling vagina. Many men have reported running into problems with actually being disappointed with real vaginal sex after lots of Fleshlight use. It's not dissimilar to the women who come to cherish the vibrator experience over their SO. If you're considering all sides, you need to consider this.



StargateFan said:


> Furthermore I choose not to mutilate my son's genitals at birth against their will, they therefor have 75% more nerve endings and a fully functional mucus membrane glands. Depending on how they choose to masturbate doing so without a good sterile lubricant could be painful and unhealthy.


The fact that your sons are uncircumcised generally means they have little, and in many cases zero, need for lubricant. Here is another natural wonder; men are born uncircumcised, and are designed to not need outside lubricants during masturbation (and less of it during intercourse). Lubrication becomes imperative for the minority of the population who are circumcised.


----------



## gbrad

StargateFan said:


> I think you missed the toung and cheek tone of my post.
> 
> Anyone I know needs to use some sort of lube to masturbate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion that you act like masturbation does not exist. That is your choice to make. I choose to raise my children with respect for their own health and provide good scientific information about sexuality and resources to maintain their health.
> 
> Furthermore I choose not to mutilate my son's genitals at birth against their will, they therefor have 75% more nerve endings and a fully functional mucus membrane glands. Depending on how they choose to masturbate doing so without a good sterile lubricant could be painful and unhealthy.
> .


I knew you were trying to add some humor, but seemed like there was more to it than that as well. 
I can say that I rarely ever use any form of lube. 
I wasn't saying act like it does not exist, but I don't see a need to bring attention to it or talk about it with them and would hope to never catch them in the act for their own embarrassment sake. 
As for circumcision; I don't see it as mutilation. I was circumcised and plan on any boys I eventually have to be the same as well. I see it as doing them a favor.


----------



## Caribbean Man

StargateFan said:


> Much more complicated. Things to think about:
> 
> *Do you buy him a good quality lube or do you let him raid the food pantry in search of Crisco, olive oil, mayonnaise?*
> 
> Do you buy him a Fleshlight or to you let him develop "Death Grip" and have future ED and stamina issues?
> 
> Do you get a subscription to a wholesome magazine like Playboy or let him loose on the Internet?
> 
> Do you make him wash the rally towels or do it yourself ?
> 
> My oldest just turned 10. In all seriousness these are issues I know I will have to grapple with eventually. At least I already have a large supply of white towels to share. I will not share my Fleshlight. :birthday:
> 
> Of course you could just tell him he will go blind, get warts, go insane, burn in hell, be a disappointment to his parents, is gross, dirty and a pervert so he develops a "healthy" sexual attitude.


^^^^^
Love this post!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man

StargateFan said:


> *Very few vaginas can squeeze a penis as tight as a hand. *
> .


^^^^^^
Well I guess I was lucky to have one in my late teens. When I was with her masturbation was at an all time low.
Then I saw another girl and thought that the grass was _actually_ greener........

Brought back some memories for me.


----------



## StargateFan

jaquen said:


> Good info that I am personally aware of, but don't you think you're taking this a bit too seriously? Yes tighter grips can potentially cause slight desensitization, but billions of men across the eons got along just fine between the transition from tight gripped masturbation to vaginal (and beyond) sex.
> 
> It also ignores the potential downsides of Fleshlights. They are designed to mimic a tight, wet, ultra amazing feeling vagina. Many men have reported running into problems with actually being disappointed with real vaginal sex after lots of Fleshlight use. It's not dissimilar to the women who come to cherish the vibrator experience over their SO. If you're considering all sides, you need to consider this.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that your sons are uncircumcised generally means they have little, and in many cases zero, need for lubricant. Here is another natural wonder; men are born uncircumcised, and are designed to not need outside lubricants during masturbation (and less of it during intercourse). Lubrication becomes imperative for the minority of the population who are circumcised.


I guess billions can't be wrong. Reminds me of the "grumpy old man" from Saturday Night Live. "When I was a young whipper snapper that's how we did it and WE LIKED IT!!" 

My personal experience and that of many others is different. Fleshlights come in many different textures ranging from completely smooth (the original) to some of the newer more aggressive textures. I only have experience with the older more tame textures and I find them to be much less tight than the real thing. I agree some of the newer ones in the fleshlight girls line seem to be a little over the top and could result in excessive stimulation. Of course ones own girth would be a large factor in how tight Fleshlight would be. 

If I have been using my hand for a time it takes me a couple of weeks of training to successfully use a Fleshlight and then I find the real thing amazing. If I use my hand, my wife just does not measure up. Maybe I have stronger hands that billions of other men. 

Another advantage of the Fleshlight is it can be mounted in several ways to allow a more realistic thrusting experience, and giving a good ab workout. Training for sex. :smthumbup:

I do not get how "wet" could be considered a negative of the Fleshlight. My experience with a dry vagina has never been good. Have you had good experiences with a dry vagina? How was her experience? :rofl:

The problem I find with Fleshlights is setup and tear down. A room temp one is a little chilly so you have to soak it in warm water for 10 minutes and then thoroughly rinse it after use. It is king of like foreplay and snuggling afterward. Sometimes you just want or have time for a quickie. 

It is good to hear I will not have supply my boys with lube. I can save that money for surgery if they ever decide they want someone to come at their penis with a scalpel.


----------



## StargateFan

gbrad said:


> I knew you were trying to add some humor, but seemed like there was more to it than that as well.
> I can say that I rarely ever use any form of lube.
> I wasn't saying act like it does not exist, but I don't see a need to bring attention to it or talk about it with them and would hope to never catch them in the act for their own embarrassment sake.
> As for circumcision; I don't see it as mutilation. I was circumcised and plan on any boys I eventually have to be the same as well. *I see it as doing them a favor.*


I am curious as to how you see it as doing them a favor. Is it for religious purposes? Do they plan on being desert nomads? Do you plan on them having unprotected sex in sub Saharan Africa? 

Other than those circumstances, I have seen no scientific evidence that there is any benefit.


----------



## gbrad

StargateFan said:


> I am curious as to how you see it as doing them a favor. Is it for religious purposes? Do they plan on being desert nomads? Do you plan on them having unprotected sex in sub Saharan Africa?
> 
> Other than those circumstances, I have seen no scientific evidence that there is any benefit.


No it is not about religious purposes. I just find it more convenient and more aesthetically appealing. 
I really have no idea what your comment about nomads and unprotected sex has anything to do with it. I don't feel like my life is any worse off without it and there is also no way I would have ever decided as I grew older and aware of it to get the procedure done myself. That is why I see it as a favor, it gets done when you don't even have to remember it happening. 
It is like an appendix, no real reason for it, not necessary.


----------



## StargateFan

gbrad said:


> No it is not about religious purposes. I just find it more convenient and more aesthetically appealing.
> I really have no idea what your comment about nomads and unprotected sex has anything to do with it. I don't feel like my life is any worse off without it and there is also no way I would have ever decided as I grew older and aware of it to get the procedure done myself. That is why I see it as a favor, it gets done when you don't even have to remember it happening.
> It is like an appendix, no real reason for it, not necessary.


I would respectfully disagree with your position that there is no real reason for it. It contains 75% of the nerve endings on the penis. Is the female clitoris "necessary" ? How would it be viewed if only 75% of it was removed ?

Please correct me if I misunderstand your statement about aesthetics. Are you saying you want to circumcise your son in part because you will find his penis more aesthetically appealing? :scratchhead:

Circumcision became common amount nomadic desert people because the lack of water to properly wash themselves.

The only statistically significant data that shows a scientific advantage to circumcision is among heterosexual males in sub Saharan Africa having a slightly lower risk of contracting HIV utilizing unprotected intercourse.

Prior to making such a drastic and irreversible decision regarding the sexual health of your offspring. I would suggest you do some research on the dangers and negative effects of this surgery. It is estimated currently that less than half of males born in the US are circumcised.


----------



## gbrad

Stargate; Seeing as I am circumcised I have done the research in the past to find out the differences. For me this would be an easy decision, there really is nothing to debate about it. I simply believe it is the smarter choice to make as the parent and more beneficial overall for the child while they are young and for when he gets older.


----------



## Amplexor

My circumcised penis loves my boxers! Gets to hang with the others.


----------



## Maricha75

Amplexor said:


> My circumcised penis loves my boxers! Gets to hang with the others.


Good Lord, my husband's circumcised penis loves his boxer briefs...apparently, my 11 year old son's circumcised penis likes the same ones his dad does. How in the hell did this turn from "what kind of underwear should I buy my son so he doesn't get teased about his underwear?" into masturbation techniques in only 4 pages??? :scratchhead: :scratchhead:

Anyway, to the original question.... my husband and son both wear boxer briefs. If boxer briefs are not available, they get boxers. No briefs. Briefs look too much like girls' panties to them.


----------



## StargateFan

Maricha75 said:


> Good Lord, my husband's circumcised penis loves his boxer briefs...apparently, my 11 year old son's circumcised penis likes the same ones his dad does. How in the hell did this turn from "what kind of underwear should I buy my son so he doesn't get teased about his underwear?" into masturbation techniques in only 4 pages??? :scratchhead: :scratchhead:
> 
> Anyway, to the original question.... my husband and son both wear boxer briefs. If boxer briefs are not available, they get boxers. No briefs. Briefs look too much like girls' panties to them.


My fault. Sorry. Will try to hijack in fewer pages next time. 

We have some boxers for our boys for use as summer jammies. The problem with them is if they start rolling around on the floor their junk tends to hang out. Probably wouldn't be a problem for the mom in the other thread who showers with her teenage sons.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I have 3 boys. They are 16, 12 and 10. The 12 and 10 year old wear boxer briefs. The 16 year old wears boxers mostly and boxer briefs once in a while. All 3 of them would be mortified to be caught in ****** tighties. In fact, I don't think we have even one pair of briefs in the whole house.

Yes, boys tease each other. They tease about anything and everything. 

My older son also will sometimes just wear basketball shorts under his (baggy) jeans. I guess I've become something of an expert on 10-16 year old boy cloths. Feel free to PM if you have any questions.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

StargateFan said:


> The only statistically significant data that shows a scientific advantage to circumcision is among heterosexual males in sub Saharan Africa having a slightly lower risk of contracting HIV utilizing unprotected intercourse.


I'm against circumcision. That said, when I argue the point I always try to be accurate. When you are inaccurate on even minor points, people tend to dismiss your entire argument. So I feel that I need to point out that the lowered risk of HIV transmission is not slight. It is a significant reduction of this risk. Even the US CDC says the risk reduction is significant.

I still don't agree with circumcision.


----------



## stritle

boxer briefs/ fitted boxers

i hate normal boxers, floppy floppy stick to the leg kinda hate
if i want that I'll go without


----------



## CH

Once you go boxers, you'll never go back.

The hardest part was having to learn how to deal with the boys swinging around at times. But I don't even notice it now a days. I ran out of boxers once and tried to wear one of my old briefs, screw that. I just went au-natural for the day instead of having to wear briefs again.


----------



## StargateFan

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm against circumcision. That said, when I argue the point I always try to be accurate. When you are inaccurate on even minor points, people tend to dismiss your entire argument. So I feel that I need to point out that the lowered risk of HIV transmission is not slight. It is a significant reduction of this risk. Even the US CDC says the risk reduction is significant.
> 
> I still don't agree with circumcision.


As others have pointed out this is not the thread formthismso I will be brief. I respect your opinion, but I think you misread my statement. I acknowledged the data is statistically significant (0bjective), but my opinion is those statistics applied to the demographics and habits of the US are slight (sujective opinion). I stand by my opinion and respect yours.


----------



## hipdad

Buy him whatever he wants, at 13 he knows what he wants. If he is unsure, suggest boxer briefs. My son is 12 and wears briefs most of the time because he feels they are more comfortable. He has been teased in the locker room a few times, but we've raised him to be secure in who he is and he either just ignores it or asks the guy teasing whey he cares what kind of underwear other guys wear. After a while, the other kids didn't care and my son is free to wear what is comfy. To the OP, try boxer briefs for your son. Not the same as briefs, but better than boxers and probably won't get him teased. My son says boxerbriefs are pretty popular among his friends.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

hipdad said:


> Buy him whatever he wants, at 13 he knows what he wants. If he is unsure, suggest boxer briefs. My son is 12 and wears briefs most of the time because he feels they are more comfortable. He has been teased in the locker room a few times, but we've raised him to be secure in who he is and he either just ignores it or asks the guy teasing whey he cares what kind of underwear other guys wear. After a while, the other kids didn't care and my son is free to wear what is comfy. To the OP, try boxer briefs for your son. Not the same as briefs, but better than boxers and probably won't get him teased. My son says boxerbriefs are pretty popular among his friends.



Actually he was 13 years ago when this zombie thread you bumped was last posted on.


----------

